# hand warmers



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well my toro's are too old to have electric hand warmers which got me to thinking about hippo hands for motorcycles and using them on a snowblower. the other day I got an email from amazon with hand warmers, anyone use these


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry. No can help you, William. 
Nothing at the door yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Sorry. No can help you, William.
> Nothing at the door yet.


something will be at your door soon joe


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well my toro's are too old to have electric hand warmers which got me to thinking about hippo hands for motorcycles and using them on a snowblower. the other day I got an email from amazon with hand warmers, anyone use these
> Amazon.com : Classic Accessories 52-066-010405-00 Snow Thrower Mitt : Snow Blower Gloves : Patio, Lawn & Garden


 get a pair of ice armor mits and put those hot hands warmers in there. they will keep you nice and toasty warm. up there in the MOTOR CITY.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well my toro's are too old to have electric hand warmers which got me to thinking about hippo hands for motorcycles and using them on a snowblower. the other day I got an email from amazon with hand warmers, anyone use these
> Amazon.com : Classic Accessories 52-066-010405-00 Snow Thrower Mitt : Snow Blower Gloves : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Hey Buzzard, I had a set of those on my Yamaha Warrior and they worked extremely well! They allowed me to ride all winter with thin, uninsulated riding gloves without a problem because they completely blocked all of the heat-sucking wind and, as a bonus, kept small twigs and stuff from slapping my hands while I rode - not that you will have a problem with that while blowing snow...lol. To be fair, keep in mind that while riding, my hands were almost always lifting, pulling and generally putting the "_grip-of -death_" on my handlebars (heh heh) so there was always plenty of body heat and ample circulation (aka fear induced high blood pressure) which probably wont be the case, again, while snow-blowing your driveway. But yes, I LOVED mine!





POWERSHIFT93 said:


> get a pair of ice armor mits and put those hot hands warmers in there. they will keep you nice and toasty warm. up there in the MOTOR CITY.


I completely agree with the mitten idea. At the end of last winter, since neither of my walk-behind blowers have a stator, therefore no hand warmers, I grabbed my "Glomitts" out of my bowhunting gear (out of desperation) and they were the perfect answer! They keep my hands toasty but also have the option to peel back the fingertips if I need to do any dexterity-type work. Highly recommended!


Best of luck
TJ


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we have talked about warm gloves / mittens on the board before, I don't need hippo hands or the ones from amazon I wanted to post the amazon hand warmers for someone that it might be helpful for
hows the weather in flint TJ, I need to make a trip to rocky's


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we have talked about warm gloves / mittens on the board before, I don't need hippo hands or the ones from amazon I wanted to post the amazon hand warmers for someone that it might be helpful for
> hows the weather in flint TJ, I need to make a trip to rocky's


The weather in Flint has been BOOOOORRIINNNGG!
Not any snow to even speak of. Swept my driveway ONCE with a lousy broom. We've had a bit of freezing rain lately but that's about it. Just blazin at the bit to use my walk-behinds or my new-to-me John Deere 420 with a 46" snow-thrower or the 54" blade. I'm like a kid with new toys who can't play with them. lol. It's lookin like we are expecting some rain this week with temps up in the mid 40s. 

Rocky's is like a manly man toy store - lol. Love that place. I try to stay away because I spend money when I go there. Regardless of whether I actually need anything. You know the drill.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

flintmich said:


> The weather in Flint has been BOOOOORRIINNNGG!
> Not any snow to even speak of. Swept my driveway ONCE with a lousy broom. We've had a bit of freezing rain lately but that's about it. Just blazin at the bit to use my walk-behinds or my new-to-me John Deere 420 with a 46" snow-thrower or the 54" blade. I'm like a kid with new toys who can't play with them. lol. It's lookin like we are expecting some rain this week with temps up in the mid 40s.
> 
> Rocky's is like a manly man toy store - lol. Love that place. I try to stay away because I spend money when I go there. Regardless of whether I actually need anything. You know the drill.


the weather is the same down here in the motor city
I want to try motorcycle camping next year and need to pick up a few things so a trip to rocky's is in the near future


----------



## SnowBoss (Dec 22, 2014)

Stomping around in the snow usually keeps me pretty warm, but typically my face and my hands freeze. I've used just about everything you can think of to keep my hands warm. I don't think I've ever come inside because my hands were too hot - the more the better!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SnowBoss said:


> Stomping around in the snow usually keeps me pretty warm, but typically my face and my hands freeze. I've used just about everything you can think of to keep my hands warm. I don't think I've ever come inside because my hands were too hot - the more the better!


ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello snowboss, welcome to *SBF!! *i've got some no name gloves that are good for about five hours


----------

